# ENDED-WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 11/03/2016 - Pic by Ferguson K



## Support

_WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​_
Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




 _
_If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.
_​


----------



## Green Acres Farm

I don't like this collar! I said I wanted PINK!!!!!


----------



## luvmypets

Listen up human.. I want treats NOOOW! No if, ands or buts...you hear me? NOOOW!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Hey you human!! We are dying out here clearly we havnt been fed in days.

(thats how my goats always act...while standing next to the hay feeder full of hay, the sheep are worse they will holler at you with a mouth full of hay)


----------



## DutchBunny03

You did not just....Oh, yes you did!


----------



## madelynmccabe

HELLOOOOOOOO! 
Do you not see me over here?!?!? You've been petting all of the other goats but me!!! I need attention too!


----------



## samssimonsays

Wedding Crashers, Will Ferrell character impression (rhymes with meat loaf):

MOOOOOM! Where's the beat pulp! 
Beat pulp! NOW!


----------



## Baymule

The CUBS won the World Series!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahaha bay that is priceless!


----------



## CntryBoy777

WOW!!!....so That's the New Buck!!!


----------



## goatgurl

FIRE!!!!!


----------



## CuzChickens

Ugh, whatever you do, DON'T EAT THE DANDELIONS!!! I won't get that outta my mouth for weeks.


----------



## drtorres

Billy, get down from there this instant!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

HEY! I heard you feed your horses something called a treat. Could you explain this in detail to me? I know you like us much better then them!


----------



## Support

Green Acres Farm said:


> I don't like this collar! I said I wanted PINK!!!!!



Congrats @Green Acres Farm ! You got the winning caption. Great job on your back to back win!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great Job @Green Acres Farm ya appear to be on a Roll!!


----------



## TAH

GA


----------

